# Whizzer Carter Model N Carburetor?



## dave429 (Mar 13, 2019)

Found this carburetor in a box of parts. Wondering if it belongs or can be used on a whizzer motor and approximately what year it might be from. The round piece in the picture was also in the box and wondering if it belongs to the carb it has run/choke written on it. Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2019)

what's that cast bolt on attached to the carb? You might be able to use the choke shield on the N, but is really for a tillotson Outboard carb. (no air filter necessary)


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2019)

You can use a variety of carbs on a given engine, but a smaller venturi will decrease horsepower and increase torque and vise-versa.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like a carb for a Kohler K91 motor. To big for a Whizzer motor. 

Ray


----------



## Tom Hudak (Mar 22, 2019)

That’s a lawnmower carb.  Could be REO.  (Green)


----------



## dave429 (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks all for the help. I read that some whizzers used this brand and wasn’t sure. I appreciate all the help with the identification!


----------

